# Brewhead shower normal [video]



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi all,

When examining the water flow from the showerhead of my barista express, the distribution seems to be a bit random, and with and uneven spread across the head, i.e some sections of the showerhead will have a greater volume of water through them than others.

attached a video here..I know it's not terribly clear:


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

When was the last time you popped off the shower screen and cleaned it? If you haven't done so for a while, you might be surprised with what you see behind it. A soak in boiling water and something like Puly Caff should return it to clean and shiny though.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with D S clean the shower head. The other point is that without the portafilter and coffee to form a resistance and build up the pressure the small volume of water just drains through the screen randomly.


----------



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

but is the shower pour abnormal?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

BeanandComeandGone said:


> but is the shower pour abnormal?


I doesn't look abnormal to me. Give it a good clean as per above and you may notice a better "shower" effect.

Out of curiosity, why do you ask? Are you noticing anything abnormal during extraction?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

yeh looks in the normal range but maybe needing a clean. Have you noticed a difference in the distraction recently?


----------



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

Gave it a clean with a long brush, but didn't manage to remove the head from the machine. Here's a new video:






Any thoughts, does this look pretty normal?


----------

